# Con Rules?



## Wereling (Nov 29, 2012)

are there any rules enforced at cons?
if so what are they?
and I have a few questions like
 1.do you have to be a certain age?
 2.do you have to register or can you go in off the street?
and that's it xD
(Im mostly asking about cons in the Idaho area like FurIdaho)


----------



## good_shepherd (Nov 29, 2012)

Start here:
http://www.anthrocon.org/rules-conduct

I'm no expert, but I suspect Anthrocon's conduct guidelines are probably pretty universal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes there are rules.  
You have to be 18+ to go without an adult.
You don't NEED to register but if you want to go into the dealers den/dance/other areas of the hotel where the con is being held you will need to have a reg badge.

Most cons have a web page with all the info.


----------



## Wereling (Dec 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yes there are rules.
> You have to be 18+ to go without an adult.
> You don't NEED to register but if you want to go into the dealers den/dance/other areas of the hotel where the con is being held you will need to have a reg badge.
> 
> Most cons have a web page with all the info.


Does it cost to register?
And that sucks I need an adult maybe I'll find a 18+ fursuiter to go with me.....


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2012)

Con entry fee $25-$55



Wereling said:


> are there any rules enforced at cons?
> if so what are they?


 duh what kind depend on the con.



> 1.do you have to be a certain age?


 depends on the con



> 2
> .do you have to register or can you go in off the street?


 most cons have both pre-registration and at door (but that's more expensive).

If you're suiting you don't want to just take another suit with you, you need a handler.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 3, 2012)

You usually only have to be 18+ to go into the Dealer's Den and certain panels. But it depends on the con.
Yes, you can walk in off the street, but you won't be able to go into any of the rooms where they sell merchandise, or attend any of the panels. You can however wander the hotel and hallways.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

Kiszka said:


> You usually only have to be 18+ to go into the Dealer's Den and certain panels. But it depends on the con.
> Yes, you can walk in off the street, but you won't be able to go into any of the rooms where they sell merchandise, or attend any of the panels. You can however wander the hotel and hallways.



This ^

Nothing is preventing you from hanging around the hotel and talking to people, in any case.

They can't really do anything unless the hotel kicks you out.

I've been to many cons and just hung around the bar, bought drinks and never registered, back when I was poor.


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2012)

Wereling said:


> Does it cost to register?
> And that sucks I need an adult maybe I'll find a 18+ fursuiter to go with me.....



Yes it costs money to register. All of this shit is basic information that you could find easily with a single click of a mouse on any conventions' website. Rules, how to register, costs, hotel costs, rules for minors, etc.

And why the fuck does your adult have to be a fursuiter? I'm going to mock the shit out of you if I find you at con with your mom in a fursuit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest going to a con until your of age.  To much to miss.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 4, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I wouldn't suggest going to a con until your of age.  To much to miss.


Depends on what you're going to them for. I go to cons to look at the costumes and to talk to random people. Don't need to be 18/19/21 to do that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2012)

If you wanna buy stuff, go to the shows and be a goof at the dance you need to be 18.  Otherwise it's not a con, just a big fur meet.  I know your gunna say "but a con is a big fur meet".  No its not, not in my eyes.  So much more to do and see at a con. Plus without a reg badge your not allowed in certain areas of the hotel. Trust me, I know these things as a con goer myself.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 4, 2012)

Can I start fights with people? Because if I can, that would be awesome.

Just kidding. Seriously I just want to take pictures.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

Deo said:


> And why the fuck does your adult have to be a  fursuiter? I'm going to mock the shit out of you if I find you at con  with your mom in a fursuit.



Are you serious? That would be awesome XD

The only time it would be *really* scary is if were a _modified _fursuit...



d.batty said:


> If  you wanna buy stuff, go to the shows and be a goof at the dance you  need to be 18.  Otherwise it's not a con, just a big fur meet.  I know  your gunna say "but a con is a big fur meet".  No its not, not in my  eyes.  So much more to do and see at a con. Plus without a reg badge  your not allowed in certain areas of the hotel. Trust me, I know these  things as a con goer myself.



Personally, I hate 99% of all con programming.

I don't like didactic panels or fursuiters stumbling around twirling glowsticks with a bunch of furfags WHO CAN'T DANCE!!!

Also, the music is generally terrible though there have been some exceptions.



Mike Lobo said:


> Can I start fights with people?



Yes. Actually, it is encouraged especially if you are in fursuit. :V


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2012)

Bring lube. And bend over. Because I said so. JK, i dunno what the fuck.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

inb4chrishansen


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 4, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Personally, I hate 99% of all con programming.


Ahaha, most of the panels at AN are so goddamn awful. If you're going to go to a panel, make sure it's staffed by _professionals who know what they're talking about_. Most of AN's panels are just awkward fans without any interesting knowledge or presentation skills.


----------



## Wereling (Dec 6, 2012)

I mostly just want to go to see the suits cause after I make my suit I'll have no extra money to spend for random crap I don't need so I'll just go for fun and my mom thinks it's weird (lol) so I have to find suiter or handler to go with


----------



## Teal (Dec 7, 2012)

Wereling said:


> I mostly just want to go to see the suits cause after I make my suit I'll have no extra money to spend for random crap I don't need so I'll just go for fun and my mom thinks it's weird (lol) *so I have to find suiter or handler to go with*


 If you go with another suiter you WILL NEED A THIRD PERSON TO BE THE HANDLER. You need a handler so you don't die.


----------



## Wereling (Dec 7, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> If you go with another suiter you WILL NEED A THIRD PERSON TO BE THE HANDLER. You need a handler so you don't die.


Yeah I'll get one of my friends to be my handler even if I can find a suiter to go with
It would be kinda embarrassing/sad to die at my first con lol


----------

